# Question on the human body.



## Zavv (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, This is my first thread on this site and I've been waiting alot to have the oportunity to write it. I am right now doing researches on the human body, more specifically on the body's weak spots. I know that any part of it can be weak if struck strong enough but I mean parts that only a litle pressure can cause pain, paralysis etc. I realy need this information can anyone help me out on this? Thanks for reading and for answering for those that do. 

Zavv Lon​


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 30, 2008)

I got kicked in the man bits once.  Speaking of intense pain and paralysis...

If you're looking for some mythical place on the human body where you can kill someone with your pinky and a stern look, I think you're going to be disappointed.

Oh and welcome to MT.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2008)

You need to ask yourself WHY you want to know these pressure points? There are many along the human body where just a small amount of pressure can bring even the biggest NFL lineman to his knees... if applied correctly. 
Knowing these points does help in DEFENSE. If that is your purpose ... use the MT search engine under pressure points and see what it turns up. There are several threads about it. 

Yes, welcome to MT and enjoy your stay.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You need to ask yourself WHY you want to know these pressure points? There are many along the human body where just a small amount of pressure can bring even the biggest NFL lineman to his knees... if applied correctly.
> Knowing these points does help in DEFENSE. If that is your purpose ... use the MT search engine under pressure points and see what it turns up. There are several threads about it.
> 
> Yes, welcome to MT and enjoy your stay.


 
Agreed. You might also consider that knowing the points and knowing how to access them for maximum effect go hand in hand, there are different ways to access each weak point and some are more effective than others. 

Welcome to MT , you might want to drop in to the Meet & Greet forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Two that come to mind are the throat and the eyes.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 30, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Welcome to MT! Two that come to mind are the throat and the eyes.


 Agreed and the temple.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome and 

I checked your profile and first martial arts in the real world is not Naruto. And you are listing your organization as Akatsuki which I had to look up and it is from Naruto.

Go to college and learn Anatomy and physiology and then dedicate to years of MA training


----------



## ares (Oct 31, 2008)

I have studied kyusho and I must tell you that you have to be really careful when you do pressure points. The wrong way and you could seriously hurt someone, maybe even a good friend. Pressure points are not to be done unless you have been trained by someone who knows what they are doing. The quick knockouts look cool and all, but I've been hit and have hit someone in certain points and it can be very painful. If you are interested in actually learning about pressure points then you can use this site or go to www.kyusho.com. Do your homework first before you try anything.


----------



## Mimir (Oct 31, 2008)

Normally we are a pretty laid bunch of people, but asking this is like saying "I am interested in black powder, how do I build a hair trigger?"  What you are asking about is highly dangerous even for people who know what they are doing.


----------

